# Chronic user pain



## Kires1 (Apr 26, 2005)

1st time I've run across this site, very cool!

I'm pretty much a chronic user and have enjoyed it for the last 20 years or so. In the last 3 years or so I've been pretty much an every day user, and weekends I tend to binge hard (maybe 12-15 puffs throughout the day)

In the last couple months I've been experiencing chest pains (I don't smoke cigs) and recently it's been bad enough to scare me into taking days off. Actually, today is day 2 and I hope to miss at least a week or more before partaking again. I'm about 5'8" maybe 195lbs, 35yrs old and don't exersize much, but I'm not terribly out of shape.

I wonder if my lungs are finally saying, "what they f**k!" you've been at this since you were 15yrs old, you ain't getting any younger bud!"

Along with the minor chest pain, I feel my breathing is a bit "wheezy", especially if I force out a long breath, and also I'm a bit "flemmy". Although, I can take a deep breath and feel no pain.

Any other chronic long time users out there have any similiar symptoms?

Thanks!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 27, 2005)

Hmmm...you need to go get that checked out. The chest pain - where in the chest? Dull or sharp? Any arm or jaw involvement? How long does it last?

And the wheezing...is it worse when lying down? Etc.

Too many probabilities here - go to the dr. & make sure its not serious.


----------



## Amerowolf (Apr 27, 2005)

I heard off of a commercial that weed is as bad as four cigs....Yeah but go to the doctor. If you left arm starts to hurt....yeah...that's a heart attack coming on. Then you should really do something. Or perhaps your developing some odd form of azimha.


----------



## Kires1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for the replies folks,

As far as the pain goes, it's mainly a dull pain centered around the upper chest area, with no arm or jaw involvement.  It's been pretty much a steady pain for the last 3 or 4 days.  The wheezing isn't any different lying down vs. standing.

In any event I haven't partaked in 4 days and I swear I'm experiencing some withdrawl, not so much a craving, but insomnia, some minor headache's and I think the flemmyness I have is my lungs clearing out (but I'm no Doc!).

In any event my chest hurts bad enough where I've scheduled a Doc visit for tomorrow morning.  I wonder if I have some bronchial virus or something.

Now I'm wondering if I should tell the Doc what _kind_ of smoke I've been enjoying...


----------



## nasty nati (Apr 28, 2005)

what do u mean by vegging and flowering?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah, just tell him you smoke. He`ll figure it out. 

Let us know what he finds. It could be anything...or nothing much.


----------



## Kires1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Went to the Doc yesterday. Figures I woke up yesterday and the pain had diminished significantly. Doc said it was most likely a viral infection which can take 4 days to a week to run its course. In any event I did tell him that I smoked the green and he told me that of course neither are good for you, but if he had to choose, he'd say green over cigs would be better, especially if it's only 2-3 times a week (vs. the pack a day cig smokers!). Well I kinda figured that anyway! He did urge me to quit saying, "you're still young enough that your body will heal itself but if you wait another 10/20 years you may have permanent damage...

In any event I'm on day 6 on the wagon, and I'm feeling much better. Maybe give it another week or perhaps just partake on the weekends instead of everday...


----------



## Amerowolf (May 1, 2005)

Meh, That's good. If I had weed that i could smoke everyday, I would no matter what people said. But I guess some people want to live.


----------



## weed toka (Aug 27, 2005)

ive heard of that and i think the reason is that the weed u had or had gotten at some point had been sprayed with a chemical usually windex to keep bugs from eating the plant that what happened to my cousin when he was growin / smokin his shyt


----------

